# training to pull.



## Hannah (Oct 17, 2010)

i have a doe that I have managed to hitch to an old wagon. Now she is expecting and I want to teach her kids to pull too. What would I need to buy to train these little guys. I have read some were that I would need a bit and bridle.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

you do not need a bit and bridle although some do use them. I'd probably start out with a light collar getting them used to being with you and being handled and to learning to yield to pressure. Then you'd move on to a halter (at least that is what I'd do ) I like rope halters but you could use a webbing one instead. I can make rope halters and would be willing to do it for the cost of supplies and shipping...... But all that is probably a ways off for you.


----------



## Hannah (Oct 17, 2010)

will the need a harness?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi. I don't know about teaching a goat to pull but you may want to check out member, "FunnyRiverFarm", and her posts, particually the one of, "More Benny Photos from today". She has a gourgeous Alpine wether that she has trained to harness and a beautiful cart and costume. Good luck.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

yes you will need a harness eventually. for training and just getting them used to having something on their body you could use an old horse halter but don't try to pull with one. you will eventually have to buy/make a proper harness.


----------



## Hannah (Oct 17, 2010)

ok thanks is there any thing else I need to know


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't think of anything right now... I mean I could give you step by step traing instructions the way I'd do it but I think you might find them tiring  ..... just be patient and you should be fine...


----------



## Hannah (Oct 17, 2010)

ok I will is their a book I should read?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

not that I can think of......
I, personally, have used a lot of natural horsemanship techniques.... which you can look up online... but the basic principles 
are phases, desensitization and not forcing things... your main goal is to be able to move all parts of the goat in all directions in a polite way......
and spending a lot of time with them building rapport is important


----------

